
Ask HN: Recommended reading for an enthusiastic CEO wanting to learn about tech? - pggl
My CEO is super supporting of the tech change we have to do in my org, but (by his own admission) doesn&#x27;t get tech. I&#x27;m thinking concepts like bike shedding, technical debt, or yak shaving, but more of their digestible or even - dare I say it - strategic equivalents.<p>They want to know enough to understand our direction, but certainly not so much to be deciding.<p>Go!
======
kobiguru
I think this should help you get started

[https://www.startupschool.org/library](https://www.startupschool.org/library)

